# New allroad Sighting from GermanCarFans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It would appear that ace spy photographer Hans Lehmann has nabbed the next generation allroad refueling in Sweden, not far from the Arctic Circle. The car certainly looks the part, and we know from the previous allroad concept at last year's North American International Auto Show, that bringing a successor to market is a strong consideration of Audi's.
GermanCarFans has printed a collection of the Lehmann photos at the link below. GCF further reports that the car will debut at the 2006 Geneva Motor Show next March. 
More info at GermanCarFans
http://www.germancarfans.com/s...3.002
2005 allroad Concept Gallery
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...02005


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: New allroad Sighting from GermanCarFans ([email protected])*

looks like a A6 avant to me?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: New allroad Sighting from GermanCarFans (bhb399mm)*

except for those huge rally lights on top







where can i get those


----------

